# Sculpted koa



## TRfromMT (Oct 3, 2021)

I've been on a kick lately making some really deeply sculpted scales. They look a little radical bit they are quite functional (and comfy).

This koa was really flashy, enough so I didn't want to muck it up with pins even, so I hid them.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 3, 2021)

Simply stellar……………paging @Mike Hill, please come to the front desk. Bring the extra large bib and make sure it covers you below the knees……

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow seriously nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 3, 2021)

Gorgeous. Great choice to hide the pins.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 3, 2021)

Great one Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 3, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Simply stellar……………paging @Mike Hill, please come to the front desk. Bring the extra large bib and make sure it covers you below the knees……
> 
> View attachment 217032


Actually, that's a knife, too...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 3, 2021)

Gorgeous....drop dead gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 3, 2021)

WOW! just stinking WOW!


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 3, 2021)

TRfromMT said:


> Actually, that's a knife, too...
> View attachment 217034


You are correct that is a knife too (nice one too)- let me fix that for you and that other knife deserves a thread of it’s own………….Mike needs to bring an extra large bib for me.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2021)

Spectacular Koa! I'd like to know where you hid the pins! Chuck


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 4, 2021)

@Arn213 I posted the ironwood handled knife recently, here;





__





Busse makeover


I picked up a knife from Busse Combat Knives (the name should tell you all you need to know). I felt it needed something different, so literally within 2 hours if it arriving I was at my drill press. Fortunately the original flare-tube fasteners are 100% mechanical, no epoxy. The handle blocks...



woodbarter.com






@Nature Man the pins are 1/4" brass studs in the original holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Oct 4, 2021)

Stunning. I really like the sculpturing adds that WOW factor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 4, 2021)

That is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 4, 2021)

Lil Mikey might start being fluent in pidgen Hawaiian after seeing those gorgeous knives!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

